

Chrome Gets Text-to-Speech APIs - lukin0110
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/10/chrome-gets-text-to-speech-api.php

======
snkashis
For anyone interested, I recently released my version of the remote server
concept mentioned in this article, written in node.js.
<https://github.com/snkashis/node-parlez>

------
Flam
Bud, Chrome has speech to text apis.

~~~
nextparadigms
That's why it's called Text-to-Speech. It's the opposite of the Speech-to-Text
that they've had since Chrome 10.

